# Beautiful Cowl Pattern--Free (K)



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/4/24/ellery-cowl-free-knitting-pattern


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I have so many patterns (thanks mostly to KP!) that anymore I seldom save or print them out unless they are really something special.

This one is definitely a keeper! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I have so many patterns (thanks mostly to KP!) that anymore I seldom save or print them out unless they are really something special.
> 
> This one is definitely a keeper! Thanks so much for posting!


You're welcome! I rarely post any but this one was sooo worth looking at!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link. This is lovely, and certainly doesn't look like Aran 10ply, which is what the yarn they used is described to be. I guess anything close to that will work; afterall, it doesn't have to "fit".


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Many thanks for the link.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Now this one that is worth saving, thank you, I will try to make this soon , it is really beautiful, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/4/24/ellery-cowl-free-knitting-pattern


Thanks for the link and love your avatar!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

This might get done - it's lovely!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh I love it!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Really great looking patterns. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern and I have just the yarn for it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for this link. I have downloaded a few of these patterns. Winter will be here before we know it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link, I did not need another pattern but this one was quite tempting


cherylthompson said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/4/24/ellery-cowl-free-knitting-pattern


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely cowl pattern, its different to any of the patterns I already have and I think I will knit it for me. Tessa28


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

You're welcome to you all! Glad you love it as much as I do!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I love. It! Already downloaded & want to start it now. Thank you!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a definite "do". The picture looks like much finer yarn than Aran so I am wondering about yarn choices that any of you are considering using for this pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice have saved to travel drive favorite cowl pattern file


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

This is so pretty, thanks for the link


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're right... it IS beautiful! I think I'll make this for my son's girlfriend.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Love it - thank you for the link


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous, saved it, thanks for posting.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks--it really is beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - lovely cowl


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------

